# Yohimbine HCL



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just a quick question about Yohimbine HCL.

When do you take it? (all at once? Every X hours?)

How do you eat before and after taking it? (I read low carb, but I also heard the you have to be in a fasted state to take it and don't eat for 5 hours after taking it?)

I want to start on Monday, so please give me advice my friends  .

Greetings

Xz


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

for fat loss take all at once in the morning and train fasted. dosing is 0,2mg pr kg bodyweight.but if you haven`t used yohimbine before, start at a lower dose.and increase day by day.side effects often occur at doses that high.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

bayliss said:


> for fat loss take all at once in the morning and train fasted. dosing is 0,2mg pr kg bodyweight.but if you haven`t used yohimbine before, start at a lower dose.and increase day by day.side effects often occur at doses that high.


Thanks, yes it's for fat loss.

I can't train in the morning, gotta work and before my gym is closed... Any other advice or should I don't take it then? (Cause it's uses).

Greetings

Xz


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Yohimbine works best fasted. So maybe choose another fat burner, Eph/Caff, t3, clen?

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/fat-loss/fat-loss-supplements-2.html/


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Yup, yohimbine is absorbed best on an empty stomach and also tends to only work noticeably when bodyfat levels are pretty low already, mainly to shift those last bits of stubborn fat when below 15%. Have you thought about giving T3 a go?


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

What's peoples thoughts of Yohimbine used alone ? Can you feel / see any effect ?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

HammerHarris said:


> What's peoples thoughts of Yohimbine used alone ? Can you feel / see any effect ?


 If you are very lean you may notice a difference.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

That rules that out for me then !!!


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

I've heard for libido also ? Or is that just codswallop! !? (* word of the day )


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

HammerHarris said:


> I've heard for libido also ? Or is that just codswallop! !? (* word of the day )


 Never heard of that.


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> I've heard for libido also ? Or is that just codswallop! !? (* word of the day )


 have you been watching come dine with me?? Lol


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Used to actually, was some funny episodes at 1 time !! Now it's 4 in a bed !!!!


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

HammerHarris said:


> Used to actually, was some funny episodes at 1 time !! Now it's 4 in a bed !!!!


 lol good stuff


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

Im going to give this a shot, ive got caps of 10mgs of synephrine and 3mgs of yohimbine.

Tried today on empty stomach, fasted cardio, also noticed how my strength increased whilst fasted.

I usually take BCAA's whilst weight training (find it helps my endurance), does anyone know if its ok to take these after the Yohimbine fasted or does it counteract the effects?


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

First thing in the morning for me before fasted cardio with whatever else you're taking for fat loss. Definitely work up if you're new to taking it. I got some bad sides in my last prep cos I hadn't used it for ages and didn't taper up


----------



## diplomatic (May 26, 2009)

Nice one TTSB. Im going to stick with it for this month.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Is it possible to take Yohimbine while sleeping ?

So when I wake up to pee - is it useful to take Yohimbine ? I'm fasted and maybe I'll burn fat ? Or is it unlike to burn a reasonable amount of fat while sleeping ?

Greetings

Xz


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> Is it possible to take Yohimbine while sleeping ?
> 
> So when I wake up to pee - is it useful to take Yohimbine ? I'm fasted and maybe I'll burn fat ? Or is it unlike to burn a reasonable amount of fat while sleeping ?
> 
> ...


 I gave you a link to read, if you read that it would of told you your answer 

"Aerobic activity must be done after taking yohimbine or the mobilized fat will just be stored again."

Needs to be taken am, fasted, then cardio. It is not a fat burner in the typical sense.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh sorry and thanks for the fast answer.

So it would be useless to take it when driving to work and then just sit at the desk and sometimes move around the factory ?

Is it possible to take it right before working out WHEN you had a carb protein meal 2 hours before taking it ? (white rice and chicken)

Greetings

Xz


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> Oh sorry and thanks for the fast answer.
> 
> So it would be useless to take it when driving to work and then just sit at the desk and sometimes move around the factory ?
> 
> ...


 Pointless. It is only useful when taken in a fasted state then cardio.

Use another fat burner.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Ok thanks mate.

I'm already using Clen, Green Tea Extract and Capsaicin in addition to my steroids to burn the fat off a bit faster - I thought Yohimbine would be a good addition to help with the alpha receptors ... Sadly it's not working  I can't do cardio before going to work 

But thanks anyway !

Greetings

Xz


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

So am I not fasted when I eat at like 6 pm (plain white rice with plain chicken) and wait till 8 pm to go to workout ?

Wouldn't it be any useful to take Yohimbine at 8 pm or at least at 8.30 pm / 9 pm before / while working out ?

Not sure what the definition of fasted is and can't find any information how long to wait to take Yohimbine after eating :/

Sorry

Greetings

Cz


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> So am I not fasted when I eat at like 6 pm (plain white rice with plain chicken) and wait till 8 pm to go to workout ?
> 
> Wouldn't it be any useful to take Yohimbine at 8 pm or at least at 8.30 pm / 9 pm before / while working out ?
> 
> ...


 at least 4 hours.


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Xzavier said:
> 
> 
> > So am I not fasted when I eat at like 6 pm (plain white rice with plain chicken) and wait till 8 pm to go to workout ?
> ...


 at least 4 hours.

That's what I'm doing since we talked - I eat 4 hours before my workout - and immediately before starting my workout I pop the 20 mg of Yohimbine HCL - would you say even more would help even better ? Let's say 30 or 40 mg ?

Greetings

Xz


----------



## Xzavier (Mar 24, 2015)

I've just saw my VPX White Heat contains 2g of carbs - so I can't take it before working out on Yohimbine .. Lol.

Do 'normal' caffeine tabs contain something like maltodextrin carbs as base too ?

Hate that s**t ... Lol

Greetings

Xz


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Xzavier said:


> at least 4 hours.
> 
> That's what I'm doing since we talked - I eat 4 hours before my workout - and immediately before starting my workout I pop the 20 mg of Yohimbine HCL - would you say even more would help even better ? Let's say 30 or 40 mg ?
> 
> ...


 I would stick with 20mg.

Simple caffeine tabs contain zero carbs.


----------

